# Brian and Gina Grant Sponsor a "Field of Dreams" for Inner-City Youth



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brian and Gina Grant Sponsor a "Field of Dreams" for Inner-City Youth









From left to right – Youth from A Place Called Home joined by Chico Brown (APCH), Brian Grant and Thyonne Gordon (Executive Director of APCH)

Lakers forward Brian Grant was on hand to present a check for $42,000 to South Central Los Angeles non-profit “A Place Called Home” on February 21st for the funding of the installation of their new “Field of Dreams”. The multi-purpose field funded by Grant and his wife Gina, will play host to numerous sports and fitness activities for the over 5,000 youth who attend A Place Called Home.

A Place Called Home (APCH) was started in 1993 to give the gang affected youth of the impoverished inner-city a place where they could come after school and be with people that care about them.

“A Place Called Home is doing wonderful work in the inner city of South Central Los Angeles,” said Brian Grant. “This field will hopefully serve as a place where the youth of that community can come to when they want to play sports or need a positive influence in their lives.”

Over the course of Brian Grant’s 11-year NBA career, he has donated his time and money to numerous worthwhile organizations in the NBA cities where he has played as well as organizations in his hometown of Georgetown, Ohio. Grant was named the NBA’s J. Walter Kennedy Citizenship Award winner following the 1998-99 season in recognition of his outstanding community service and charitable work. 

:clap: for BGrant!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian Grant is always doing stuff like this. You have to appreciate it.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

He should be doing this type of stuff considering all the money he’s stealing from the Lakers.



Please excuse my frustration because I’m watching a game form the Finals last year, and I know that we’re probably going to Detroit again tonight.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

-D! said:


> Brian Grant is always doing stuff like this. You have to appreciate it.


ANd he works hard on the court...hes a great man


----------

